# Which to choose - herbs or vitamins?



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi lovely ladies
I've been given some really helpful advice here before so her i am again! 
To cut a long story short I'm 38, amh 1.17, last fsh 17.4 although I do seem to ovulate- last progestrone was 38.7. Dh and I have decided that we will try naturally for the rest of this year then do out best to move on from what has been an emotional and really trying time. My periods are still like clockwork and the problem seems to be egg quality- I've had a miscarriage and 2 chemical pregnancies in the last 2 years. 
Anyways I've been taking Chinese herbs and the usual pre natal vitamins and having acupuncture for the last 4 months. I don't like acupuncture so won't be having that anymore. I'm wondering whether to continue with the herbs (this will cost £750 for the rest of the year :-0) or just carry on with the folic acid, omega oils and maybe try some extra vitamins.....I don't want to be taking stacks of pills throughout the day though- i was thinking perhaps one or two extra supplements that are good for egg quality instead of herbs...can anyone advise me? I would be really grateful (sorry that WAS quite a long story!)
Chloe xxx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a looks at angel bumps protocol and have ordered q10, royal jelly, zinc, epo and extra folic acid to take alongside pregnacare. Have decided not to bother with the Chinese herbs


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies

I was told not to use Chinese herbs etc while ttc.

I followed the angel bumps protocol and have just got my BFP so would highly recommends all the vitamins on there. In addition to that, I also used "cassava root supplement" which is supposed to aid ovulation and has been linked to increase in twins. How true this is I don't know but I gave it a try anyway 

Wishing u lots of luck xxx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi bambi baby thanks so much for that, I will also try the extra one  how long have you been taking them all?
Congratulations on your pregnancy and wish you lots of luck xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Chloe - I started taking them after my first failed cycle. Probably April this year. The cassava I only added in for my second cycle which stated in June.

I had DH on them all too (apart from cassava).... We were both rattling  xx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks again- just ordered the cassava  xx


----------



## benborg23 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I've heard that you should steer clear of the herbs. Maybe stick to just the vitamins for a while and see how that works out for you?


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for the info and I am working through your blog right now. I am just reading about coQ10- I have been taking for 3 months for egg quality but wasn't really sure why! X


----------

